# Bulking



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Is it possible to have some input on this bulking diet please.

I am currently weighing 13 stone and I am 6ft1.

Cheers.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I also eat 2 banana's per day.

Do you think it would be a good idea to add a 50G scoop of Peanut Butter each day?

Cheers.


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

You could add a tablespoonful of olive/flax/udo's to the meals if u want to add some quality fats.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

You could eat 6x as much veg. Seriously. 50g / day is on the low side.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay Guys.

I have changed the 50G Veg to 80G, and I am eating it with both portions of rice, and with the potatoes and mince. Therefore 240G Veg per day.

How else does my diet look on the whole, in terms of carbs and fat. I understand that if you have lower fats, you need higher carbs. Also, do you think I should blend another 50G of oats with my post work out shake?

Regards.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

x3 your eggs on each meal.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

So Wogi, you think I should take 18 eggs per day?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

300g of pots doesnt have 95grams of carbs

where is training?

That would bore me to tears eating like that


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Lost,

According to the nutritional info on the back it does? These are just Asda's Baking Potatoes.

I will be honest, my diet does get a little boring, any idea's on how to spice it up?

In regards to training, I train 4 times a week, and concentrate on compound lifts. I am going to be starting a journal this weekend.

Craig.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea 18 eggs in a day is easy if you have say 9 that are raw (in your shakes)and the other 9 in stuff like omlets/or have them boiled as a snack through the day.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay, thanks for that.

I am thinking of adding 3 more in with my morning shake and see how I get on.

Does everything else look okay to you Wogi?

I was considering a course, as you know, but as I am going on holiday in 6 weeks, I am going to wait after that, and perhaps till I am 21, in a few months.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

mrbez said:


> Okay, thanks for that.
> 
> I am thinking of adding 3 more in with my morning shake and see how I get on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your confidence, but honestly theres some realy good people on diet on this forum. There bound to chip in soon but yea besides that your diet looks very boring - If it were me I would like more variation in the diet to keep me from getting sick of the food. Its good to rotate your protien and carb sources.

If you dont gain weight after 2 weeks up your portion size on all the meals but not to much and monitor your weight gain. Keep doing this untill you gain weight but not to much fat.

If you start to gain weight to quick tone back the portion size slightly untill you get a happy medium. :beer:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

mrbez said:


> Hey Lost,
> 
> According to the nutritional info on the back it does? These are just Asda's Baking Potatoes.
> 
> Craig.


http://www.calorieking.com/foods/calories-in-vegetables-fresh-potatoes-raw-flesh-skin_f-Y2lkPTE0Nzc1JmJpZD0xJmZpZD03MDk2OSZlaWQ9MjgwMDAzOTgwJnBvcz0xMCZwYXI9JmtleT1wb3RhdG8.html

http://www.calorieking.com/foods/calories-in-vegetables-fresh-sweet-potato-raw-edible-portion_f-Y2lkPTE0Nzc1JmJpZD0xJmZpZD0xMzYwNDEmZWlkPTI4MDAwMzk4MCZwb3M9OSZwYXI9JmtleT1wb3RhdG8.html



> I will be honest, my diet does get a little boring, any idea's on how to spice it up?


sauces, spices, seasoning, veg, fruit and some sh1tty foods every now and then


----------

